# Men- what does this mean?



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

An old lover says to you-
A great BJ is hard to beat?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

More info?

Male to female or female to male?

Context?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe a BJ is only female to male.
As Sue is a female...it means either..
1) You gave your ex lover great BJs and finished or
2) He was being sarcastic because you wouldn't. 
He would only be sarcastic if he felt you could have, but decided not to, make it the best.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I would guess coming from an ex he is being sarcastic (as in the OP either gave bad or no BJs)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Or they could've been speaking purely conversationally. 

Unlikely but possible. 

I had a female old flame say to me once "I guess it's all about the BJ"

And we were just conversationally talking. It shocked me when she said it, but I didn't let on.

An unusual circumstance but it puts me in the more context is needed category.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Sue is 'heading' to the Hall of Flames.

Old flames, those that never disappointed. Those that never went cold-lipped.





[THM]- Lilith


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Yes I’m a female. We had good sex and the convo started when I was talking about dating. I said I’m pretty simple- but it’s getting old with all the BS out there.
He said- you want honesty, good sex and good Mexican food 

Then he said- a great bj is hard to beat


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He is fishing.

In his mind:
You have the hooked lips.
He brings the worm.

He is sexting with this, his low-brow oral presentation.

I think he wants a repeat performance, or some new, a cameo performance from you.
I think, he does not, his little head does all the down and dirty calculations.

I hope he was drunk when he said this. My, my.


Enough of this....out.



[THM]- Lilith


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

OP,

With that context, he is definitely fishing, if you are dating.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> Yes I’m a female. We had good sex and the convo started when I was talking about dating. I said I’m pretty simple- but it’s getting old with all the BS out there.
> He said- you want honesty, good sex and good Mexican food
> 
> Then he said- a great bj is hard to beat


He was telling you most women in successful relationships know...."It's all about the BJ."
Ask any hooker they say most everyone goes them because their wife won't do it. 
He was saying A Great BJ will keep any man around.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It means....
He has porn on the brain.

A brain, now born, made up of pixels, none having substance making for a good relationship.

*He thinks only of his belly, peter and balls*....pretty obvious, huh? 
These are common man thoughts, certainly not bad, yet certainly not sufficient. 
He views woman as sex objects..*only*.

Viewing women as sex objects can be OK, if the other parts of a lady are properly addressed and 'maled' to the proper address.





[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> It means....
> He has porn on the brain.
> 
> A brain, now born, made up of pixels, none having substance making for a good relationship.
> ...


Peter, Balls & Belly.... didn't they do "Puff, the Magic Blowjob?"


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Peter, Balls & Belly.... didn't they do "Puff, the Magic Blowjob?"


DUUUUUDE. FAR too funny for the middle of the work day!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Is this the old FWB?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like he'd be willing to give you an orgasm, honesty, and good Mexican food for regular good blow jobs. He's telling you the upfront cost. There is much more cost that hasn't been talked about. This is for dating without a relationship.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

@Openminded- yes it is. I haven’t contacted him in fact I deleted his number but I guess he didn’t mine.
I knew he was dating someone as I thought I was too. Turned out the guy was a dud. Literally

So today we were talking and that’s when he said that. I never prompted it as I’m a little hurt by what the dud did


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

The only real way to know what he meant (compliment vs insult) is to ask him outright.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sue4473 said:


> An old lover says to you-
> A great BJ is hard to beat?......
> yes it is. I haven’t contacted him in fact I deleted his number but I guess he didn’t mine.
> I knew he was dating someone as I thought I was too. *Turned out the guy was a dud.* Literally
> ...


Not sure who the "dud" is: the guy you were dating or the ex-lover who made the comment.

I read an article about a year ago on the popularity of Facebook and high school class reunions among Baby boomers. It said that many were realizing that they or their spouse may die in the not too distant future. As such they want to expand their social network to check out who might make a good "replacement spouse." The article said that many women, especially those married to older men, know that replacements are less available as time goes on, because of men's lifespans, etc. As such the article said more women start on-line flirting with men as a way of keep a pool of interesting replacements available. It also said men do the same thing.

Perhaps the old lover was just trying to say to you, that he enjoyed your past relationship as a way of bookmarking the two of you for some future time, when you both might be available.

At any way, take it as a complement and let it go. If he was trying to hurt you, he will try again. If he was trying to lay the ground work for a future hook-up, he will also likely try again. Either way words should not hurt you. It sort of sounds like he wants to keep talking to you. Lay out boundaries for behavior you will accept.

Good luck.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> @Openminded- yes it is. I haven’t contacted him in fact I deleted his number but I guess he didn’t mine.
> I knew he was dating someone as I thought I was too. Turned out the guy was a dud. Literally
> 
> So today we were talking and that’s when he said that. I never prompted it as I’m a little hurt by what the dud did


Of course he didn't delete your number. He knew it might be handy to keep -- just in case he needed a FWB again. You should block him.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Openminded said:


> You should block him.


Huh?

They were having a convo, where Sue, apparently, was lamenting her current dating experiences. Without any other context we heard a minute snippet of what he said.

And what he said was absolute truth. A good bj IS hard to beat......who would argue with that? 

Of course, he said this in regards to what Sue was saying, which we only have a vague allusion to.

If we got the full picture, context and all, I'm sure what and how he said this was logical (him being a guy and all!)

Anyway, I'm going to cut this guy some slack and not think he's grooming Sue for a FWB relationship and needs to be dispatched to contact darkness. 

Remember ladies and gentlemen, a good attitude towards sex (great oral for each, included) is a relationship builder.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Huh?
> 
> They were having a convo, where Sue, apparently, was lamenting her current dating experiences. Without any other context we heard a minute snippet of what he said.
> 
> ...


This guy is her old FWB that she has feelings for but he doesn't have feelings for her. She's been trying to move on for months and now he suddenly pops back up. Sounds to me like he wants to see if she's interested in dropping back into the old situation.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Sue4473 said:


> An old lover says to you-
> A great BJ is hard to beat?


Easy answer: wants you to do him again. He wants back into your panties again. probably no strings attached but casual


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Since you correctly guessed that all men interpret all things sexual the same way, you should know it's a secret we aren't allowed to share with women.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Means he wants to use you again, the current is isn’t working out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Where did she say she was being used?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

It sounds to me like he was giving you a compliment about your BJ skills. Bravo!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> The only real way to know what he meant (compliment vs insult) is to ask him outright.


The ONLY real way to find out is take him up on a date ..... and bring some extra lipstick (just in case) >>>>>

Anyways .... no man is going to argue about a good BJ being hard to beat just like a woman isn't going to complain about some good oral.

Who the heck doesn't like it , man or woman ..... I mean really!


and surely ....... context is the key here.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The differences between men and women are stark.
Except when the lights go out and it becomes hot and dark.

Ladies want to go there slowly, maintaining decorum and dignity.
Men want to arrive ASAP, without formality, hot-diggity.

Neither are right or wrong.
Both want to get it on, get along.

The men can be rude and crude.
The ladies must be courted, placed warmly in the mood.

The end result is the same, both want to be blown away by the other!





[THM]- Lilith


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

My advice to @Sue4473 would be to pass on this old BF.

She already has.

When she made the remark of too much BS out there he went right for the panty-liners.

At his age he should know better. 
Oh, he does.

He is an expired milk man.

He just is tired of all the formalities and niceties that make up courting and dating.
Good luck with that.

It may work with the myriad of inebriated bar floozies. 

They want the same thing, a quickie, a good time, a shake, a bump, a roll, an orgasm.

Thank you...see ya' later.

No wine and dining, no long walk, no hand holding.
No words, just grunts.

No thank you's, just a wink and maybe a smile.
Maybe.

I have always hated that.

Even as a young and horny bull dog.

Even bull dog's can enjoy dancing.

Especially, smart red ones.




Unsigned-


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> Yes I’m a female. We had good sex and the convo started when I was talking about dating. I said I’m pretty simple- but it’s getting old with all the BS out there.
> He said- you want honesty, good sex and good Mexican food
> 
> Then he said- a great bj is hard to beat


He kind of sounds like an idiot who rates good BJs as the benchmark for what he considers a good relationship. No wonder this guy is an ex. Make sure he stays that way.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

He means get to it


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Does he still have a gf?


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

@Openminded- you know I didn’t get to ask. I got busy and then picked up my son and did home stuff. I wonder if they are broke up 
I thought he might text today 
If he does then I may delve into questions about that.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

At least you know what you are in for with him. So, just be safe. Good luck, whatever you decide. Sounds like you have it all well under control.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Yea I never heard any more from him and I’m just going to take what he said as a compliment! Lol
Maybe I’m better than what he had or has! 😂


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> Yea I never heard any more from him and I’m just going to take what he said as a compliment! Lol
> Maybe I’m better than what he had or has! 😂


Yup sounds like he wants more.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He's likely checking to see how things are. He may be back for another round of FWB if and when his gf takes another break.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

@Openminded- if that happens I will say we either date or it’s a no go.
If I’m so good in sex and it’s not cutting it with her or anyone else, then it’s time for something a little more substantial. If he says no 
Then he can find the next greatest blow job.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

All true


----------

